# Solved: New iPad virus



## perihelio (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi 

My iPad just got attacked by one of those extortion viruses...."Call us and we'll give you the fix."
I'm locked up and told I have an IOS crash and if I call 1-855-337-8035 (Toll free!) I'm reminded. The only question is how many $$ to they want to remove the garbage they installed.

Any help on this appreciated.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I've never heard of this on an iPad, but I have on a Mac.

Is it just in Safari or your iPad home screen?
Have you completely shutdown and restarted?

You should be able to do a DFU restore and completely wipe your iPad and install a clean iOS if it comes to that.


----------



## perihelio (Dec 12, 2009)

No, not just in Safari...there at sign on, so the iPad at this time is useless. I attached a jpeg image of what I am seeing. You'll note on the photo that it refers to "iPhone." A reboot doesn't change anything...that was my first option. I'm a PC person; the iPad is my spouse's and I'm not disliking it more that I did this morning.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is your iPad jailbroken?
Steps to remove are different if so.


----------



## perihelio (Dec 12, 2009)

No....not jailbroken.....


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-find-and-remove-wirelurker-malware-from-iphone-ipad/
http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlab...oving-wirelurker-from-your-ios-or-osx-device/
http://www.intego.com/mac-security-...-infects-macs-attacks-non-jailbroken-iphones/

If it was me, I'd do a full re-install


----------



## perihelio (Dec 12, 2009)

I have to correct an earlier reply. My spouse tells me it IS just in Safari.....


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

perihelio said:


> I have to correct an earlier reply. My spouse tells me it IS just in Safari.....


Those links above also have instructions for non-jailbroken iPhones and what to do.
(The part about profile files in settings)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

jefferysummers said:


> As far as I know, there isn't one. A pc virus won't infect an iPad.


Virus is often used ambiguously when people are referring to malware, which this most likely is.
Web page redirects and URL or DNS hacking can occur on all platforms.


----------

